# Holistic Docs for Graves' disease



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

I was diagnosed with graves in Jan. Endo put me on Methimazole. In March hands and feet started itching terribly. Endo did liver enzyme tests all were double and one was triple a characteristic of antithyroid meds. Had to stop meth. and she wanted me to do the RAI. I was scared and told her my concerns. She thought I was crazy for wanting surgery instead. I went to a homepathy and my husband thinks she is crazy. She does muscle testing to see what supplements your body needs. It was a little weird but so are the regular docs and the tests they do. I had the RAI done and I don't know if it was the right thing. Online I read so much about people being healed naturally without destroying their thyroid. My husband said homepathy only has a degree in chiropratic endo has a real degree and specializes in thyroid. Will I get fat and have hypo symptoms. Is hypo really easier to treat and will I feel well. I have so much to do I need all my energy and for my brain to work and remember things. Is there anyone who has had RAI done and do they feel good?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> I was diagnosed with graves in Jan. Endo put me on Methimazole. In March hands and feet started itching terribly. Endo did liver enzyme tests all were double and one was triple a characteristic of antithyroid meds. Had to stop meth. and she wanted me to do the RAI. I was scared and told her my concerns. She thought I was crazy for wanting surgery instead. I went to a homepathy and my husband thinks she is crazy. She does muscle testing to see what supplements your body needs. It was a little weird but so are the regular docs and the tests they do. I had the RAI done and I don't know if it was the right thing. Online I read so much about people being healed naturally without destroying their thyroid. My husband said homepathy only has a degree in chiropratic endo has a real degree and specializes in thyroid. Will I get fat and have hypo symptoms. Is hypo really easier to treat and will I feel well. I have so much to do I need all my energy and for my brain to work and remember things. Is there anyone who has had RAI done and do they feel good?


Raising my hand here!! I feel terrific!


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I had an RAI about 8 1/2 weeks ago. Like you, I was nervous and even almost decided to back out. BUT, I AM SO GLAD I DID IT! I have felt a million times better. This week (Monday) I got my labs back and am already hypo. My doctor started me on Synthroid, a higher dosage than most, and wants me to get to my ideal dosage sooner than later. I am free to exercise now, which is a HUGE passion of mine. I have only gained back about 3 pounds of the 10 I lost. I am also afraid of putting on more than I lost, but as of now I am fine. I am counting calories and I am back to my normal working out. My doctor said I shouldn't really gain much over what I lost...if I do get that back. Please understand I am watching my calories very closely and I work out a lot. I know that I lost a lot of my muscle and I'm getting that back.
I hope this helps you!!!


----------



## tespad (Oct 30, 2011)

it sure helps me thanks!


----------

